# Instalacion electrica residencial



## pilardaniela24 (Sep 21, 2007)

hola a todos. en estos momento me encuatro realizando una instalacion electrica residencial, pero no tengo una tabla de demanda de vatios de lo electrodomesticos como : Lamparas                     
Toma corrientes            
Plachas                          
Estufas                           
Microondas                    
Nevera                           
Lavadora
t.v.
tina
equipo de sonido
licuadora
computador
dvd
regulador
telefono

me encantaria que me dijeran estos valores y un pagina de intenet donde pueda encontrarlos
gracias


----------



## ciri (Sep 21, 2007)

Para todas esas cosas.. se hace un calculo en general!.

Se toman 2200 VA (dependiendo el valor de carga), cada 15 toma corrientes.

Esto lo podes ver en los entes reguladores de tu país!

En argentina por ejemplo se llama ENRE.

http://www.enre.gov.ar/


----------



## El nombre (Sep 23, 2007)

Verdaderamente hay unos conceptos que básicos a tener en cuenta:

El magnetotérmico se coloca para proteger el conductor. Es decir: si el alumbrado lo reallizas con cable de 1,5 debes usar un magneto de 10. La de enchufes la realizas de 2,5 debes usar uno de 15. Van amentando secciones y amperajes al mismo tiempo.

Todo esto es debido a la corriente máxima de cortocircuito de un conductor. Por ejemplo si colocas  cien metros de cable de 1,5mm de sección protegido por un magnetotérmico de 15A y provocas un corto. este no te protegerá. Es más, ni de inmutará. 

De esos cálculos salen las protecciones.


----------



## lovecom45 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oye *el nombre* entonces ¿cómo sabes que disyuntor  usar? de ¿cuánto amperaje?
¿ Cuáles son todos los datos quer debes de saber para poder elegir el adecuado ? te comento que en mi casa la instalación está mal hecha  y el disyuntor no funciona ni cuando hay un cortocircuito.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 5, 2010)

El disyuntor diferencial protege de descargas a tierra, la termomagnética debes dimensionar de acuerdo a la carga.
Si ya tienes los electrodomésticos, todos tienen indicado su consumo nominal en una etiqueta o en el manual.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2010)

lovecom45 dijo:


> Oye *el nombre* entonces ¿cómo sabes que disyuntor usar? de ¿cuánto amperaje?
> ¿ Cuáles son todos los datos quer debes de saber para poder elegir el adecuado ? te comento que en mi casa la instalación está mal hecha y el disyuntor no funciona ni cuando hay un cortocircuito.


 
jaaaaaa........esta si que me mato .


tienes la instalacion mal hecha y te pones a arreglarla TU preguntando en el foro o sea que mucha idea no tienes.

.............................

como que se hablo tantas veces de esto pero siempre cae alguno pa ejemplo.


----------



## lovecom45 (Mar 6, 2010)

No fernandob, te equivocas no he tratado de hacerle nada a la instalación, ya que yo no se, solo estoy tratando de saber el por qué de las cosas?
NO me atrevería a meterle mano hasta no estar 100% seguro de lo que hago.

Creo que nadie nace sabiendo y te pido respeto, para nosotros los novatos, ya que por eso entramos a estos foros para poder informarnos y aprender.  
Dirás que está no es la mejor forma, que lo mejor  es estudiar tal vez la carrera y o sea tienes razón para decirlo, pero a veces los problemas reales que se presentan en en los foros o en la vida diaria, te hace aprender más que en el aula. 

Y lo vuelvo a reiterar, *NO* quiero decir que no vayamos a la escuela  y nos registremos en todos los foros que haya.


----------



## alexus (Mar 6, 2010)

mira, me dedico a hacer instalaciones electricas, y como criterio uso:

1 termomagnetico de 10A, cada 5 picos de luz.
1 termomagnetico de 16A, cada 3 tomas para uso "comun"
en la cocina, tomacorrientes con interruptor bipolar individuales.
1 termomagnetico para cada electrodomestico "grande", es decir, calefon, heladera, cocina...

los calculo de la siguiente forma, corriente nominal mas el 20%.

1mm para las luces, tierra 1.5mm.
2mm para los tomas generales, tierra 4mm.
4mm, cocina, heladera, calefon, etc. tierra 6 mm.

hablando de conductores claro.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2010)

lovecom45 dijo:


> No fernandob, te equivocas no he tratado de hacerle nada a la instalación, ya que yo no se, solo estoy tratando de saber el por qué de las cosas?
> .


 
si es asi 

es que si lees el foro veras que esta LLENO de gente un poco incongruente, y parecia que venia por ahi.

quieres un consejo ??

si hace rato tienes la instalacion mal aguantar un poco mas no te cuesta nada.
haz asi:
llama a un electricista cuando tengas un problemilla, o cuando tengas que instalar algo, mira como trabaja, preguntale cosas y ponle un puntaje.
cuando tengas que hacer otro trabajo llama a otro.
cuando tengas a un electricista DE CONFIANZA Y BUENO (serio y conocedor) ahi le pides que te haga al instalacion toda.

saludos


----------



## lovecom45 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahora si estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices fernandob y ¡muchas gracias por el consejo !, te aseguro que así le voy a hacer, el único problema que encuentro es que por acá  no he visto electricistas calificados, sino  puro autodidacta.

Oye una pregunta que tal vez suene tonta pero tengo esa duda, ¿en la carrera de Ingeniería Eléctrica y Eletrónica te enseñan también a todo eso de las instalaciones eléctricas?

De antemano gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

depende, a mi me enseñaron, pero los primeros años, el curso se llamaba electrotecnia.

instalaciones electrica, motores y automatismos, etc.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 9, 2010)

El tema de la instalación eléctrica esta normalizado para cada país. Es cuestión de hacerte del manual de instalaciones eléctricas. En tu caso se llama NOM-001-SEDE-2005.


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 9, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> mira, me dedico a hacer instalaciones electricas, y como criterio uso:
> 
> 1 termomagnetico de 10A, cada 5 picos de luz.
> 1 termomagnetico de 16A, cada 3 tomas para uso "comun"
> ...



*Alexus*: Con pico de luz te refieres a cada lampara? Porque por ejemplo cada lámpara de 60W consume 0.277 [A], redondeando a 0.3 [A], las 5 lámparas consumen 1,5 [A]... 

*pilardaniela24*: Si tenés un aire acondicionado o parrilla eléctrica verifica que los cables (No los del aire, sino los de la línea) no calienten, además tené cuidado de usar adaptadores "malos" o "baratos" por así decirlo, puesto que también pueden calentar, y MUCHO! (Con respecto al aire o la parrilla, u otro artefacto de alto cosumo).

En éstos casos, de tener un aire, o algún artefacto de elevado consumo, es preferible tener una línea de aliementación aparte (derivada del tablero general) con su correspondiente protección. Para que te des una idea, un Slpit de 2500 Frío puede estár consumiendo entre 5 y 7 [A].

*PD*:Trata de elegir productos que cumplan con la norma que rige en tu pais, en el caso de Argentina, es IRAM por ejemplo. Especialmente en el cableado..

*IMPORTANTE*: Fundamental e imprecindible en toda instalación un Interruptor Diferencial.

Saludos!


----------

